# Aruba Airport Question



## tsl (Feb 16, 2006)

We are leaving Aruba tomorrow (Friday) on the 4 pm Delta flt.  How early should we arrive to check in and go through security?  Is 2 hours enough or do we need more?

Thanks

t


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 16, 2006)

I would not chance 2 hours. I would get there 3 hours ahead. Friday, Saturday and Sunday are the busiest days at their airport and they are SLOW.


----------



## xzhan02 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, they are slow as you will go through Customs there instead of the US.  Remember to stand in the correct line for Americans only.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 16, 2006)

Two hours is NOT long enough


----------



## TinaS (Feb 16, 2006)

Don't chance it.  Three hours is the minimum time I would allow.  

However, if you miss your flight, can you re-book it in my name.  I'd be more than willing to wait any amount of hours to be able to go back to Aruba before November 2006.  

Have a great time!

TinaS


----------



## IngridN (Feb 16, 2006)

3 hours definitely!


----------



## Tom M (Feb 17, 2006)

Three hourse minimum

We just got back and here is the process

1) check into the airline.  When we got there it seemed like the entire terminal was one long snaking line.   This takes at least an hour (We had 1st class so this part was short for us)

2) You get in line to go through security.  A double line that took at least 45 minutes (alongside lots of duty free shops that no one dared leave line for to shop in)

3)  Then you go through U.S. Immigration

4)  Then you get your checked bags back and then go through U.S. Customs

5) Then you give them your checked bags back 

6) Then you go through security again (having touched your checked bags you are no longer "clean"

An incredibly cumbersome system


----------

